# Pinch roller Adjustment help.



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

And can't seem to get my pinch rollers adjust right again. It's been fine but all of the sudden the transfer material will shift 1/26-1/8 of an inch by the time I'm done cutting the image.

I can't seem to get it right. Anyone have some helpful tips for adjusting pinch rollers. also say material is shifting to the right which of the two rollers should i adjust to correct it?

Thanks in advance

Easy


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Easy

What type of cutter you using?


Carl


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

helix-2000 said:


> Easy
> 
> What type of cutter you using?
> 
> ...


the machine im having trouble with is a Master XY-300P


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Is it the pinch roller or too much pressure on the blade?


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Is it the pinch roller or too much pressure on the blade?


 
I don't think so. I run it around 60g and between 200-300m/sec. I can run 3-4 feet worth of vinyl work thru it just fine. But the heat transfer material is smoother and not as thick..

I changed out my strip. didn't help. Only other think i can think of it the roller itself. What would be a good household substance to help rejuvenate the rubber?


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

Did you get it adjusted?


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

actually I didn't. I haven't had too many large thermal orders so I hadn't messed with it. It tracks fine with vinyl but if I do a large thermal design it shifts all over he place. I bought some new pinch rollers and it really didn't help. I think my machine is just old and out of spec. Ive been running this machine 8 hours a day for a couple years so who knows.


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh, I'm having trouble with tracking on mine. But with regular vinyl, I don't know how to adjust the rollers?


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a hard time with that so i might not be the best to ask. Your best bet is to start a new post asking for help. I'm sure there are plenty of people who can help you with this.

But what I usually do is to loosen them both all the way up to where the just touching the vinyl the vinyl and try to put equal amount of pressure on both so that there is some medium pressure on the vinyl and that it doesn't slide around without being disengaged. Then if it tends to pull in one direction all the time try tightening the other one one turn at a time. Also check you blade pressure to make sure its not too high.


----------

